# Starting small guiding service, need help on a name



## tchunter (Apr 1, 2013)

Hey guys, I am wanting to start a small duck and goose hunting guiding service within the next year or 2 in Western MN. I am just looking for some help on finding a name for our guiding service. I have a few picked out but I would just like some input on what you guys think. Let me hear your ideas! Thanks Guys!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

This will get interesting. oke:


----------



## ZSteckler12 (Jun 26, 2013)

Fearhered and lethal


----------



## SkunkNipples (Jul 13, 2012)

U Pay - U Hunt


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

Great...!

Please lease up the remaining land out in western Minnesota that is currently available to free lancers so nobody can hunt it without a guide...

You would be doing us all a favor, and most of us would really appreciate it...

Good luck with the name of your guide service...

#EFFME


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

Pay to Slay Outfitters.....Making your day so we can ruin someones elses opportunity


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

"Taking Advantage Guide Service" Taking advantage of mother natures resources while taking away remaining opportunity from free lance hunters, all while providing myself a source of income.


----------



## kaczman (Aug 7, 2010)

Might as well just lock this one up guys. nothing good is going to come from this


----------



## Beavis (Jan 30, 2012)

HANSEN OUTDOORS!!!!!

hes only the biggest d-bag of a so called goose guide in SW MN. Guy know literally nothing about hunting, maybe kills 20 birds a year himself. cant imagine how many his so called "clients" kill.

so if youre starting a guide service at least be able to out down birds for your clients, word of the wise.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Work for a few years for any of the 10 guides already running around western MN and then see what you think. I'm sure you'll enjoy going behind people's backs for permission, tresspassing, posting specific hunt locations on video so everybody else can then go flock to that new area, sneak clients onto private land "just buddy hunting", and generally get laughed at by all the locals for your vehicle and trailer full of stickers, camo, bling, whatever.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Don't bother you won't be welcome guides suck!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Awesome. Lots of love here.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Locked


----------

